

Reinventing HOTorNOT, Part II - brett
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/07/reinventing-hotornot-part-ii.html

======
dpatru
Seems like they're trading in a simple business model (give customers what
they want and charge them for it) with a complicated one (try to give
customers what they want while trying to charge advertisers.)

------
staunch
They're targeting the most vapid of users with a concept designed for
marketers first and users second. It may be profitable but it just seems so
unbelievably boring.

------
Tichy
sigh - expressing one's individuality by splattering brand logos all over
one's profile? Perhaps some teenagers will actually fall for it.

Fun application: calculate a profile's "individuality" (ie how many people in
the world have tattoed themselves with the same brands as you).

